# Manual Fan Switch



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have successfully hooked up a manual fan switch which will run the right fan at high speed, but was wondering if anyone knows where to hook up a second switch for the left fan. It hasn't thrown any DTC's with the current set up, so I also would like to control the left fan as well. I've done a lot of internet research but haven't found anything useful on this. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems like a pointless mod to me.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Heat Soak*

Not so. Since I use a 160 thermostat, and, given that the superchips tune is right on the edge with timing and a/f at wot, I like to avoid coolant temps of over 195. Additionally, it helps with summer stop and go situations, and should also help with heat soak at the track.


----------

